# Great Googly Moogly over Samurai!!!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Remember the Siamese kitten I rescued out of the street "Samurai"? Well I placed her on craigslist for possible adoption (seems like litter box training isn't going too well.... and I don't think I have the time) with a small fee and she comes with her things (cat condo, flea collar, bag of food). I expected to get none or maybe one email about her and them saying we was too far away....well I have literally gotten more emails about her than I did the Cairn Terrier, I mean at least 20 so far!!!!!! I don't understand it, she's just a kitten that was rescued with "markings of a Siamese"...no papers, nothing. What???!

Someone told me she was a lilac point siamese. I am honestly pending on keeping her, I like the idea of she lets me give her baths, blow dries her, and brush her fur.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She's cute but Id take advantage of the many replies you've recieved and rehome her. I dont mean to sound rude but girl you have tons of animals and that little girl is gonna be keeping you more and more busy soon. (meaning your daughter) lol 

Im one that tried to have 4-5 dogs and keep a clean house and raise two small kids. Its impossible as far as Im concerned with out neglecting the kids (attention wise) or neglecting the dogs. Im not even a working mother.....thats a whole nother story. (been there) Dont over do yourself MM! lol


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

the temperament you're talking about sounds much more like blue point Ragdoll then Siamese... http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...WLyfkH&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=2&ct=image


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I don't have *AS* many animals now, I finally re-homed the Cairn Terrier and the gray and white cat to the same people that I was fostering, so glad at that (the dog really disliked Loki). Thanks for the advice, I already over-do myself as it is. :faint2:

*heather*- uh oh, we may need Roxy's help distinguishing the breed...she's a kitty person. I know nothing about cats


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think she's a rag doll those are really really fluffy and she's more med. hair after looking at pics on google.

Here is a lilac point siamese kitten to compare:
http://www.imooch.com/images_users/mooch/thumb/preview/k3q67gv1192806812.jpg

Like I said I know hardly nothing about kitty cats. :loser:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

yea, and her ears look a touch on the big size which would indicate siamese... you're better able to tell what her coat is like, it's hard to tell in pictures...


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

*heather* said:


> yea, and her ears look a touch on the big size which would indicate siamese... you're better able to tell what her coat is like, it's hard to tell in pictures...


You can't get that thing to sit still for pictures!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

why do you want her now?? was it because of all of the hype she was getting? I would seriously give her to the best family that contacted you. With little Bella needing you more than ever now I think one less animal to focus on would be a good for you.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> why do you want her now?? was it because of all of the hype she was getting? I would seriously give her to the best family that contacted you. With little Bella needing you more than ever now I think one less animal to focus on would be a good for you.


Ummmmmmmm no,I wanted to keep her to begin with but litter box training was an issue. With the way things are looking she will be re-homed.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Ragdoll and yea they do have longer hair.

He is quite beautiful though! Good luck in finding him a nice home.

This is my kitty, Dexter.


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

Your cats are so beautiful. I was looking to adopt a cat today actually. However, I got to butter up my fiance as he says cats poop is bad especially when I get pregnant. But they are gorgous and would love to have one of those kind of cats. I am going to have to do a lot of research on them as I have never ever owned a cat. I do really want one though.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, you aren't supposed to clean the litter box if you can help it when you are preggers. I eyeball my hubby and he does it for me without much fuss. 

You can always teach your cat to potty on the toilet in your home, then all you have to do is flush. I think they even have special litter boxes to help train them to do that. We were going to when we moved into our house last year but just never got around to it.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

She is beautiful, my mum would love a cat like her, if only you were in the UK, 
hope she finds a great home


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> Ummmmmmmm no,I wanted to keep her to begin with but litter box training was an issue. With the way things are looking she will be re-homed.



do you have a dog crate (fairly large) or a spare bathroom? 
My mom always put new cats in the bathroom with food, water toys and a litter box for about a week until they learned that its their potty area. 

I use a crate with a litter box, food water and bed. Ive never had an issue potty training them, except for a couple older persians that WOULD NOT use the box 


you probally know this, but cats don't like to share sometimes, so setting up 2 boxes might be a good idea after you move the kitten from the crate or room 


as far as breed- go with lilac point domestic short hair 
seems to make sense


----------

